# New Classico owner



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Just upgraded from a Gaggia Classic to a Fracino Classico. I wasn't really looking to buy this model but it came up locally and as it is only a year old, in vgc and was well priced, I've gone for it.

Any tips or other pointers to get the best out of the machine from other owners would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Caffeine fan said:


> Just upgraded from a Gaggia Classic to a Fracino Classico. I wasn't really looking to buy this model but it came up locally and as it is only a year old, in vgc and was well priced, I've gone for it.
> 
> Any tips or other pointers to get the best out of the machine from other owners would be gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks


Really enjoyed owning mine, only thing I'd say is run water through to speed up the heat up time, it's a really easy to get good shots from it especially when fully up to temp. A WiFi plug will be a good investment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Hi KTD,

Thanks for response. I've just invested in a Meross plug so it turns on to heat up 45 mins before the fist shot.

I've not actually pulled my first shot yet - that will be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

KTD said:


> Really enjoyed owning mine, only thing I'd say is run water through to speed up the heat up time, it's a really easy to get good shots from it especially when fully up to temp. A WiFi plug will be a good investment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi KTD,

What brand of wifi plug are you using? My Meross appears to be struggling to cope so I may need to swap.

thanks


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Caffeine fan said:


> Hi KTD,
> What brand of wifi plug are you using? My Meross appears to be struggling to cope so I may need to swap.
> thanks


TP-link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a HX machine, but unusually doesn't need a cooling flush. Fracino see that as a design fault.

If you just leave it to heat up on it's own, 45 minutes is about right for it to be good to go. I have a grouphead thermometer in mine and was surprised how long after it feels hot that it actually reaches optimum temp.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

The TP Link HS100 is also rated at 3kw but I will Give it a go.


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

.....adjust your opv to approx. 9 bar, it will improve your shot.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Tried the TP link, with mixed results. The plug works and the machine comes on, but when I try to pull a shot there doesn't seem to be enough power for the pump to kick in. I had to plug the Classico directly into the socket for it to work. Not ideal but at least it is heating up, although this mornings shot wasn't hot enough for me, so will try a longer warn up time.


----------

